# Cool app for Allen Bradley vfd/PLC/servo drives



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

I found this cool app that comes in handy it’s called plc drive fault finder. I have it downloaded from the App Store. It has plc vfd and servo faults codes. And Quick Manuals. And some other stuff it’s only Allen Bradley tho. Do you guys have some cool apps that come in handy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

It only has basic stuff but it’s good to have when emergency troubleshooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Have had it for a while never have had to use it. The one I use a lot now is drive tune from ABB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Along the same lines on the new Altivars (300, 600, 900 series) it has a QR code on front. Point a QR code reader at it and it takes you right to the documents. But even cooler if you get a fault one of the soft buttons pops up a QR code. Point your phone at it and it takes you straight to the page for that fault. I work on basically all drives and hands down AB was the easiest until these came along.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

paulengr said:


> Along the same lines on the new Altivars (300, 600, 900 series) it has a QR code on front. Point a QR code reader at it and it takes you right to the documents. But even cooler if you get a fault one of the soft buttons pops up a QR code. Point your phone at it and it takes you straight to the page for that fault. I work on basically all drives and hands down AB was the easiest until these came along.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Have not worked on those drives yet. Thanks for the tip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

Also there another app called yDrives it’s for yaskawa drives but to get all the drives it’s 2 bucks. It’s has fault codes for drives but if you press on the model it bring you to the drives webpage. 95 percent of the drives I work on are Allen Bradley. Do you guys know of any Toshiba drive Apps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

